# WTF would you accept this delivery?



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes that's $16 more than you didn't have


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> Yes that's $16 more than you didn't have


2 hours 44 miles 5 drop offs &#129318; you're desperate &#128563;


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Negative. 5 drops × $8 each


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Nope!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Well if it makes you feel any better 
DD offers are now 5 dollars here for 2 orders .
2.50 EACH. So 2 orders 5 dollars 9 or 15 miles .
My acc rating is 5 % lowest ever .
And walmarts still pump out 4 dollar offers,
Meijers offers higher now . 27dollars i seen 2 stacked 7 miles . I refuse them all.
I know better . Sit and wait 2 hours waiting for the groceries .


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

nope not for 2 hrs worth of time


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

LOL....no.....what on earth are they thinking ?

Must be waaaay too many new ants out there.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Kewl-driver said:


> View attachment 564177


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

That's not a delivery, that's more like a scenic tour of Connecticut. At least DD will more or less reimburse you for gas.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I would.. and then I would start on a long walk lol... 2 hrs would turn into a good 16 hrs walk , maybe longer if I get tired and decide to pitch a tent lol.
I would also vlog that and make more money from that content than the delivery itself. It would be sensational... a netflix original... I would title it "A Never Ending Dash"


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

The sad pathetic thing is, I bet someone accepted it.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Is this photoshopped?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

That is a perfect example of how unconciensable gig work companies are. There is a special place in HELL for these people.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Could it be they put too much pressure on cost cutting on the shift production supervisors that they dare to low ball the new dashers.
I have one dash report for 1.1 hr and earned $2.00 only.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

Don't just focus on the money. Just look at the flexibility on offer here. Turn your spare time into cash*. Be your own boss!!

*Cash for our struggling shareholders is very much appreciated.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I woulda been the DoorDash Karen and ask the customer to up their tip or they wont get their food


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Not I.

Good chance you will lose money on that run


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I woulda been the DoorDash Karen and ask the customer to up their tip or they wont get their food


looks like liquor to me


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

I assume that's an alcohol delivery. Door_trash_ probably found some overly desperate driver to accept that.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Its offer bombardments like this, and Walmart, that keep my acceptance rate between 0 and 15%.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm down to under 35% on GH. There are still good deliveries to be made, just stick to your minimum payout and relax until you get something worth your time.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> Its offer bombardments like this, and Walmart, that keep my acceptance rate between 0 and 15%.


It's perfectly acceptable for independent contractor/ partner.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I would jump all over this!!!
To stomp it out like all the other shitty offers.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Looks like the makings of 4 people claiming their food is cold and late


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Maybe this is the only right answer.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Kewl-driver said:


> View attachment 564177


Dude, if you seriously cannot determine the immediate answer on your own....


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

My favorite part is "or returned to the store" :laugh:


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes!....5 bottles of liquor is a great retirement package!🥳🍾🥂🍻🍺🍹🥴


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

There is no way in HELL I would take that delivery. I can't imagine anyone doing so.


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> There is no way in HELL I would take that delivery. I can't imagine anyone doing so.


You can't believe how many dashers I've encountered who proudly boast about their 100% acceptance rate. There are a lot of idiots out there. Sadly some don't even know they are allowed to decline.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

THAT DASH is absolutely insane. No way would I do that.

On the Uber Eats side, they try and pull this double drop off "2 orders" BS with me all the time. I typically do not do them but if its during the market downtime between lunch and dinner, I may play the game. However, I notice in my market and in most cases, 1 of the 2 is a multiple rejected delivery for obvious reasons.

For these double drop offs, my rules if I do accept (which is rare) is I immediately go into the details after I accepted. If it is a two restaurant pick up, i check the restaurants. If one of those restaurants is known for BS, I cancel only that order. If the order is BS, like one burger or quart of milk or you get the idea, I cancel that one pick up.

I also cannot see where each order is going until I pick up. So I also look at the names. Where I deliver, its either mostly upper middle class or wealthy OR take trip to New Jack City. So first names that are synonymous with certain folk from that area AND I have a very good feeling that is where I am heading, I cancel that one order too.

For situations where It is two pickups at the same restaurant with two drop offs, I will still cancel one it is a BS type order or the first name situation. Those two types of customers are likely to downrate you and I prefer to keep delivering.


----------



## 62354 (Jun 26, 2016)

Kewl-driver said:


> View attachment 564177


What a ****ing joke


----------

